# Aeropress - Recommended Stockists



## Colin T (Nov 23, 2012)

After years of toiling away with my espresso machines and technique there, I've been influenced by the fixie riding, thick rimmed spectale wearing, beard growing hipster crew and have decided to get an aeropress to play about with. Looking for a few suggestions though:

Stockists - I'd like to buy from a forum sponser. I know that Bella Barista sponsor the forum, anyone else worth looking at too?

Grinder - I have a mazzer mini E for my espresso machine and I'm used to dialling that in for my espresso machine, but I'm less sure about how easy it would be to move between using that for an aero press and then switching back to espress grind. I see that a lot of you use hand grinders for brewing which would avoid that issue. Portlex sems to have a good name and Ti Amo seems to be a bit cheaper. Can anyone give me some tips on using the Mazzer colour adjustment if they do that (e.g. how far does it have to be moved from espresso to aeropress and then back again) or opinions on hnd grinders?

Apologies if these have been answred before. I did search but couldn't find a discussion on price.

Colin


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

You could simply use espresso grind and shorter steep time


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

rave stack them cheap and you will get it fairly quickly


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I think Cream Supplies are possibly the cheapest stockist at £20.99 last time I looked there.


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

I have never been described as part of the hipster crew - though I don't shave and have thick(ish) framed glasses...

I have tried all sorts of grinds with my aeropress - the only limit is (a) how string your mug is (b) what risk of spilling hot coffee all across your room/self you are willing to take - very fine grind results in a need for lots of pressure... Don't know if I gave gone as far as espresso grind as I don't have an espresso machine (though am considering getting one)


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi Colin, we have them at Machina, in store and online. Can sort you with one on Sunday?


----------



## Colin T (Nov 23, 2012)

Arghhh Apologoes Michael. I had to chase up my Rave subscription yesterday. It turns out it has gone missing but they they are sending me out an aeropress at cost. See you on Sunday morning.


----------



## Going banana's (Apr 8, 2014)

oop north said:


> I have tried all sorts of grinds with my aeropress - very fine grind results in a need for lots of pressure... Don't know if I gave gone as far as espresso grind as I don't have an espresso machine (though am considering getting one)


the opposite is true, very fine grinds need less pressure, pushing hard will just compact them and block the filter.

i use a turkish grind all the time even for 34gram presses, it just needs the weight of both arm resting on it.

it doesnt say it in the aeropress instructions but alan adler advocates grinding as fine as your grinder will go for one scoop pressings and using gentle pressure.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

If your in a rush Argos now stock AP. (not the cheapest tho at £28 but no postage costs)


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

£28







... most coffeeshops sell them for much less


----------

